# Lebanon show 1/25/20



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

Snowing it is but lots of vendors


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

Here’s more pix


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

& more


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

....


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

Last


----------



## John G04 (Jan 25, 2020)

how much was the maroon straightbar with the forebrake?!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks so much for all the great pictures of bikes and parts ,you allways do a good job takeing pictures of all the different bicycles and parts


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 25, 2020)

Straight bar was Bob Snyder’s I believe
Badbob on here. Priced at $1200.00


----------



## stezell (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like a good turn out, thanks for the pictures. 
Sean


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like a great time and successful swap 
Bob


----------



## marching_out (Jan 25, 2020)

Was the Spaceliner in the third picture for sale....price?


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2020)

It was a really nice show.I wish the Cabers who went would put a name tag on with their Cabe name so other Cabers could meet them


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 25, 2020)

How much was the 26 inch chrome GT goung for ?


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 26, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Was the Spaceliner in the third picture for sale....price?



  spaceliner was JOEL 's here on the CABE


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2020)

vincev said:


> It was a really nice show.I wish the Cabers who went would put a name tag on with their Cabe name so other Cabers could meet them



I was going to do that if I went.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 27, 2020)

vincev said:


> It was a really nice show.I wish the Cabers who went would put a name tag on with their Cabe name so other Cabers could meet them




Or let the air out of their tires!


----------



## JRE123 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 1, 2020)

Great photos thanks


----------

